# Older dog training



## Duckcrazy1988 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a 8 year old Yellow Lab that was rescued by myself and my girlfriend. The dog can sit, stay, come, and kennel up. I have trained dogs in the past but they were raised from pups. Are there any special or specific methods that can be utilized to help this dog hunt for me? He is a good dog, a little high strung, but still a good dog. I lost my last hunting dog last season to an infection. I was hoping that this new lab could hunt for me for a couple of years. thanks!


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

training a dog that old can be done if the dog has desire for birds. before i would do anything i would get my hand on some pigeons and just see how excited he gets around them and if he will pick them up and retrieve them in the yard. if he does than you may have something to work with, if he shows little interest, i wouldnt put the dog through any intensive training as he might be too old without having any bird training to work out.

you basicly have to start like he is a puppy, even at that age, in his training. get him excited for birds, short retrieves and slowly work him to more advanced stuff

hope he works our for you 8)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I would say the same thing as FFloyde, get some birds and see where he is at, start over with adn OB program and go slow you don't know (maybe you do) what this dog has gone through. Remember he is basically in his senior years, so see where he is at and let him have fun. And most importantly good for you for rescueing and 8 year old dog knowing full well the time together may be short, wish I could do that.

Todd


----------

